# Do you salt your food?



## Ronni (Feb 5, 2020)

It's very seldom I use salt in cooking, no matter what it is I'm preparing.  Sometimes if a new recipe calls for salt, and I might add half of what it recommends, just to get a sense of how much is really needed, and then next time I make it I won't add any at all.

I don't ever salt my food.  I prefer the taste of vegetables just the way they are though sometimes I might sprinkle some cheese on them, or nutritional yeast.  

I use pepper as a seasoning. I pepper my eggs, steak, chicken.  Use lemon on fish.  Don't eat grains anymore, but when I did I enjoyed the taste without any accompaniment.

What about you?


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

I am salt mad........
I Have Food on my Salt.........
I eat Lo Salt.....


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> "....I don't ever salt my food.  I prefer the taste of vegetables just the way they are though sometimes I might sprinkle some cheese on them, or nutritional yeast.....What about you?


We cook with a bit of salt, but never have it on the table. But we cook a lot of Thai and Indian which contains a multitude of spices so little need for salt. And yes, black pepper is my fave condiment and I do put that on virtually everything.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes I salt my food, I use 66% Lo sodium salt to cook with and Pure Maldon  sea salt  at the table.   I use the table salt sparsely , except if I'm eating chips (fries)... but I like to have _some_ salt ..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

I use iodized salt or products that contain sodium when cooking and also use it on fried foods like fish & chips.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 5, 2020)

I use the minimum of salt in my cooking and never have it at the table.  I'm a bit wary of these Lo Salt products as potassium salts can be damaging to the kidneys.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I use the minimum of salt in my cooking and never have it at the table.  I'm a bit wary of these Lo Salt products as potassium salts can be damaging to the kidneys.


 yes but if that's the case, and I don't know if it is having not researched it, , then surely it would only be damaging if used in large doses, and I don't....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/microsites/salt/Home/Howtoeatlesssalt/Alternatives

http://www.losalt.com/uk/product/faqs/

http://www.losalt.com/uk/when-is-a-reduced-sodium-salt-not-right-for-me/


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 5, 2020)

The only time I cook with salt is adding it to pasta water, then I use salt sense. I never use it at the table.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Very little salt for me...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2020)

In my youth I had a love affair with salt, but left it because it's so unhealthy for older bodies.   

I virtually never cook with salt. On the table, I've found Aldi's popcorn seasonings to be pretty good substitutes. Low sodium but they add salty flavors.  Agree with @Ronni that nutritional yeast is also a good sub.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 5, 2020)

Some salt, but not a whole lot. Have tasted too salty of foods before, yuk!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2020)

I use very little salt when cooking or at the table. I use no salt at all when canning vegetables from the garden, except pickles. Pickles need salt. I even make Tabasco sauce with no salt.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Very little salt for me.  I don't cook with it   ...  moderation in both salt and sugar.


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2020)

I always used salt on my meals but never in cooking now, for health reasons, I only have it on chips or eggs, there’s no way I could eat either without some salt, I use black pepper on most meals


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2020)

I use salt in cooking, rarely at the table except for fries, tomatoes and cucumbers.

I cannot enjoy pasta that hasn't been cooked with enough salt.


----------



## Duster (Feb 5, 2020)

Years ago my husband developed high blood pressure and was told to cut the salt.  I started cooking with minimal sea salt.  We got used to it. When people came over for dinner, they would always salt everything heavily.
Salt is one of those things that the more you eat, the more you need for it to taste salty enough {sugar is this way, too}.  When you dial back on the amount, your body doesn't need as much for it to taste the same.
I now make sure that my sea salt is iodized.  Several people in our circle have goiter problems.
I add salt when cooking, but prefer to go lightly.


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I use the minimum of salt in my cooking and never have it at the table.  I'm a bit wary of these Lo Salt products as potassium salts can be damaging to the kidneys.



what will be , will be , at the end of the day capt.....we all have to die of something!


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Wren said:


> I always used salt on my meals but never in cooking now, for health reasons, I only have it on chips or eggs, there’s no way I could eat either without some salt, I use black pepper on most meals





yes .....i've started eating black pepper now, as well wren.......     i ll most likely get addicted to that next ..


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Very little salt for me.  I don't cook with it   ...  moderation in both salt and sugar.





I never touch sugar in anything bonnie.......apart from natural sugar in apples etc etc.......


----------



## Judycat (Feb 5, 2020)

I love salt. Don't tell my doctor. 
My son made a meat dish and claimed it was too salty. It was delicious.


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I love salt. Don't tell my doctor.
> My son made a meat dish and claimed it was too salty. It was delicious.





Your secret is safe with me judy ..


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

I use NoSalt (no sodium) I hate it when I sit down and get ready to enjoy a meal only to discover I used too much. There is nothing you can do to food that is too salty. I use Lawry's Seasoned Salt on most everything except meat.


----------



## toffee (Feb 5, 2020)

like salt -on nuts..crisps and of course my dinner not excessive  but just enough.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I don't ever salt my food. I prefer the taste of vegetables just the way they are though sometimes I might sprinkle some cheese on them, or *nutritional yeast*.


Nutritional yeast rocks

Since I've used less and less salt, I've found I don't care to use salt, any
...with the exception of steak, but just a light sprinkle

Now, pepper...whoa.....I'm a pepper slut
...but no pepper on my steak


----------



## Keesha (Feb 5, 2020)

Never.
LOVE pepper & spices.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Same here Keesha....luv ground pepper and oregano instead.....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2020)

*Mrs. Dash (ingredients are: Onion, Black Pepper, Parsley, Celery Seed, Basil, Bay, Marjoram, Oregano, Savory, Thyme, Cayenne Pepper, Coriander, Cumin, Mustard, Rosemary, Garlic, Carrot, Orange Peel, Tomato, Lemon Juice Powder, Citric Acid, Oil of Lemon) is good on just about any food. Plain black pepper too!*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

I use the pepper grinder, a LOT. If I salt anything at a restaurant, I sprinkle a bit in my hand to add "a pinch".


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

Some foods yes, as it seems to add to the flavor.

If your worth your salt - your considered valuable.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

I use iodized salt and use less than the recipe calls for, never add at the table.  Salt supposedly increases your blood pressure.  If I need more taste I'll add more pepper or garlic powder.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2020)

I use very little salt when cooking. My hubby sees no difference. I think his taste buds are petrified. I love salt so much I started using the no salt kind. I know the potassium can be bad but considering how much regular salt I would pour on it is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

I use Morton Season salt or Sea Salt. I use organic Garlic Powder as well.. it season food so well.  I do not add  more salt on my food once its on my plate.  If I feel I had too much salt in a day, I drink plenty of water.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 8, 2020)

Sometimes I use it in cooking, more for baking recipes. I use a lot of spices and sauces so really don't need to add the salt. I am cooking pasta in the Instant Pot now so don't need to boil it in water like the old days. So no salt there unless it is the sauce I use. I buy lower salt products just because I know it is better for me, not a doctor telling me to.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 8, 2020)

I have to have salt on my food dinner wise. Its a must-have and always has been just as sugar is a must even as a diabetic2 but im very  careful with sugar. Salt is magnesium and we need magnesium for us to function healthwise. 

Lack of magnesium can cause mental health issues as it did my DIL who lacked magnesium in her body and was seriously ill with a mental breakdown. This was discovered and she has taken a supplement is back to reasonsble good mental health.

Lack of magnesium also can cause muscle cramps


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2020)

I've been using diabetic salt, sugar for 25 years; can't remember how normal salt or sugar taste.   How come I have to pay high dollar for 'no sugar added' sweets.

They use alcohol sugar, which has half of the harmful effects of sugar.  
Who knows what other bad chemicals are added.

Haven't researched salt, gott'a have my salt.

Ronni: 
Love veggies at farmer's market, can eat them with no salt, no nothing.
Canned veggies have no taste, except the chemicals they put in.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 8, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> I have to have salt on my food dinner wise. Its a must-have and always has been just as sugar is a must even as a diabetic2 but im very  careful with sugar. Salt is magnesium and we need magnesium for us to function healthwise.
> 
> Lack of magnesium can cause mental health issues as it did my DIL who lacked magnesium in her body and was seriously ill with a mental breakdown. This was discovered and she has taken a supplement is back to reasonsble good mental health.
> 
> Lack of magnesium also can cause muscle cramps


You can get magnesium without all the sodium though.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You can get magnesium without all the sodium though.



My DIL gets the supplement from Amazonuk. Not sure what it is made up of but its been very good indeed for her anxiety and a serious breakdown.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 8, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm a salt-a-holic. I'm trying to cut down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

My doctor said "no salt" so I mainly don't use it.  Most food already has salt.  I also take about 500 mg. of Magnesium a day.  

I have Hepatic Portal Vein Hypertension and too much salt can be fatal.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 8, 2020)

*I do not cook with salt, or add it to anything.  But, that being said, when I am out and have French fries, I add salt to them.  Not sure why*


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 8, 2020)

Theres a saying over here...Its either illegal, immoral or fattening. Cant win whatever we do eh


----------



## Ronni (Feb 16, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Ronni:
> Love veggies at farmer's market, can eat them with no salt, no nothing.
> Canned veggies have no taste, except the chemicals they put in.


I agree Jerry. We grow a few veggies in the summer and use organic starters and compost and no chemicals. They are so rich and full of flavor straight from the garden there’s no need to add anything!  I will take the tomatoes from the vine and eat them like apples!


----------



## gennie (Feb 16, 2020)

For me, there are a few things that must have salt.  Eggs, for one. .  The body needs a little sodium for all systems to function correctly especially for those of us who live in Florida.  My last blood work showed a little low on sodium.


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2020)

Most of the salt in our diet comes from _outside _the house - in processed foods; not from our salt shakers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2020)

We use sea salt in cooking and on the table when needed.  Neither of us have hypertension issues, or we would make some changes in diet.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 16, 2020)

I use salt in cooking and also at the table if needed.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 17, 2020)

Ronni said:


> It's very seldom I use salt in cooking, no matter what it is I'm preparing.
> 
> What about you?


Cook with some salt. Never have it on the table. Never added after the fact.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Nope.  I haven't put salt on food since I was a little kid and it was common to sprinkle it on eggs.  I don't have anything against adding salt, just never think about it.


----------

